# Budgie has odd symptoms



## 7cuties (Jun 27, 2021)

Hi everyone, 

my budgie for a while now has been vomiting white clear globby mucus. She usually does it in the morning. But, something I have been seeing is when she eats pellets she throws up right after. I have the Zupreem Fruit Blend Pellets. And she also vomits when I take to long to give her food since sometimes I have to deep clean there cage which takes longer than I thought. But, she hasn’t vomited for about 2 weeks and she loves pellets and sometimes it takes about an hour to deliver her food and she still isn’t vomiting anymore. She still fluffs up which is very odd to me. But her feces are normal and she eats, plays and drinks normally. I’m just scared why she is fluffing up. She was diagnosed with a crop infection about a month ago, and I gave the medicine accordingly. Seemed to do nothing. Now I just put a little bit of the medicine and hand feed it to her with seeds on top rarely to see if it makes a difference, nothing happens. The bad thing is, the vet only tested her for Crop Infection and nothing else. I’m scared she might have something else that is causing her to fluff up all day. Thank you all for your help!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Your female isn't looking well and additionally appears to be molting.

Vomiting a white mucus substance may be a sign of an upper respiratory infection and/or a sign of a fungal infection.
The type treatment needed for your budgie will depend upon whether the infection is caused by a virus, bacteria or fungus.
Antibiotics work ONLY on bacterial infections. Using them when unnecessary can compromise the budgie's immune system.
Anti-fungal medicines are required for fungal infections such as Avian Gastric Yeast.

Even though you may not have had a good experience with an Avian Veterinarian in the past, it is important you get a professional diagnosis and treatment plan for her.
This is part of what the Talk Budgies forum considers to be a "Best Practice" in the care of budgies for their optimum health and wellbeing.

The following information is a reminder to ALL members of the forum:

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma.
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.
If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.

You can use the following link to search for Avian Veterinarians near your location:*

*American Association of Avian Veterinarians*

*The Avian Physical Examination

Understanding Avian Laboratory Tests*


----------



## 7cuties (Jun 27, 2021)

As an estimate, how much do you think the cost might range from?? I really don’t have the financial capability to take her to the vet and spend more money if it ranges in the thousands.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I really can't answer that as I don't know the price scale of the veterinarians near your location.
Charges for the exam, laboratory testing, etc. is something you can certainly address with whatever clinic(s) you call, prior to taking her in.
Additionally, some veterinarians will help set up a payment plan.

PS (I was editing my previous post when you posted, so please take a second look at it)*


----------



## 7cuties (Jun 27, 2021)

That bad vet experience really jumbled my mind. My bird was in shock for weeks. She was so freaked out and freighted by me and I really don’t want to go through that again. But, it is worth losing her trust because at least she will get better ❤‍🩹. Thank you so much for your advice. There are some highly rated Avian vets in my area, might be a little pricey but worth it. Thank you for all the advice! 😁


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You are very welcome. 
Wishing her a full and speedy recovery.*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I agree with FaeryBee that she does not look at all well, vomiting is not normal and is an indication that something is wrong, accurate testing is needed to determine the best course of action and the longer you wait the worse the problem may get. I suspect that she may have a crop or GI tract infection be it bacterial or fungal. Several months ago one of my birds had a crop infection and was vomiting a mucus like substance and was treated with Enrofloxacin a/k/a Baytril.
Prices are different throughout the country, but at my vet I would expect it to be between $125-$150 for exam and crop swab and fecal testing, medication extra.


----------



## 7cuties (Jun 27, 2021)

Thank you Cody, she also used to vomit mucus substances that were see through. For medication, crop swab and emergency visit, I paid $300 dollars. Because she did not get better with medication even though it was caught early, I will most likely be suing them because I was not informed anything. How she got it (even though I know), how to administer medicine, putting her in a different cage, and etc. I waited in my car for hours until they gave me my parakeet and medicine and I was told to leave. They are juggling lives and they don’t care at all what so ever. Now that I called them a month later, they are telling me to separate from the beginning. CRAZY! they are also telling me now that they can’t do anything unless I bring her in as an emergency visit. And the visit itself is $140 not including any swabs or tests run or medicine. I’m very disappointed that vets are playing with lives. I also saw in the comments for that same building that A Caique Parrot died from a crop infection and was given the same medicine. They are taking advantage of COVID-19 because they let no one in and don’t inform about what’s happening. At least I am in another state now. I am hoping for better results. I went to Pender Exotics in Fairfax, VA. I will now be going to an Avian Vet here in Belleair Beach, FL. I am literally wishing myself luck right now hoping for a different result. I thank both of you for your help! 🙏🏼😁


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If you need an veterinarian for your budgies when you move back to VA, try Stahl Exotic Animal Veterinary Services. 4105 Rust Road, Fairfax, VA 703-281-3750
That is where I used to take my birds when I lived in VA.*


----------



## 7cuties (Jun 27, 2021)

I once went there for nail trimming my parakeets. Excellent service. The best I ever had. I just wanted to try this place because it was voted 1st in VA for Exotics, turns out, it was the worst. Thank you, both for all your help! 🙏🏼🙏🏼


----------

